

Lion-Eating Poet in the Stone Den - sjtgraham
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion-Eating_Poet_in_the_Stone_Den

======
mrng
Closer to home:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo)

